# Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??



## ZZanderss (14. September 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem ich hier bestens in Sachen neuer Spinnrute beraten wurde und gestern die Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 2,74m 20-50g bestellt habe, versuche ich es hier nochmal in Sachen Spinnrolle. Was könnt ihr im Bereich unter 100 € empfehlen. Habe schonmal bissl geschaut nach ner Penn Battle, Shimano Technium oder Shimano Aernos. Was habt ihr noch zu bieten? #6

Grüße aus Thüringen


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Lies mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248005

Aber bitte nicht da drin antworten, sondern wieder hier in deinem Trööt.
|wavey:


----------



## ZZanderss (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Hallo, 

vielen Dank an Professor Tinca, Der Fred hat mir schonmal weiter geholfen. Nun meine neue Favoritenliste:

Penn Sargus 
Penn Battle
Black Arc 8000er

Möchte mir Jemand bei meiner schweren Entscheidung helfen? |supergri


----------



## Roy Digerhund (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Penn Sargus 3000. Und wenn du willst kannst du die Bremse noch aufmotzen.
Das entsprechende Thema steht ganz oben im Raubfischbereich.
Gruss ROY


----------



## ZZanderss (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Das wäre dann die preiswerteste von Allen so um die 50 €.
Die Black Arc gibts ab 60 € und die Battle ab 70 € und trotzdem ist das die Bessere? 
Gibt es noch eine besser Rolle als die genannten so um die 80/90 €?

Grüße


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Kenne die aufgelisteten Rollen nicht, aber wie wäre es denn mit der Ecusima von Ryobi? Hab die fürs UL zuhause und bin super zufrieden.


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Meiner Meinung nach nicht, von deiner dreier Liste kannst du alle kaufen. 

Wenn es doch noch was anderes seien soll, evtl. die Shimano Aernos.


----------



## kräuterschnaps (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

fische red arcs und sargus, beides meiner meinung nach top rollen, habe bei mir noch nie probleme gemacht.


----------



## ZZanderss (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Also von der Red Arc habe ich ne Menge Negatives gehört in Bezug auf Getriebe etc. Also wenn ich euch richtig verstehe sind alle 3 genannten Rollen von der Qualität, Robustheit und Schnuraufwicklung (geflochtene Schnürchen) relativ ebenbürtig?


----------



## Perch-Noob (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Hier gibt´s noch Infos zur Battle & Sargus, falls es dir weiter hilft.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205124

Die Okuma Trio fische ich als High Speed Model & find es ganz ok.

Zur Black Arc kann ich dir nichts sagen. 

Gruß Lepi


----------



## BOB2611 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Hy also ich Fische die red ARC seit 1 Jahr und bin damit ca 8-10h die Woche am Zanderfischen und absolut zufrieden und das Teil läuft um einiges leichter als die Penn sargus und Schnurverlegung und Bremse sind auch bester wie ich finde. Die kostet als 4000'er im Netzt ja auch nur noch ca 65€.


----------



## aalilton (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Ich kann die red arc auch empfehlen.
Fische meine 3000er seit drei Jahren im Süss und Salzwasser,ohne grosse Probleme.
Pflege sie aber auch regelmässig und benutze sie  beim Hänger lösen nicht als Kran.
Schwachpunkt ist zwar das Kugellager vom Schnurlaufröllchen,
aber bei regelmässiger Pflege hällt auch das. 
Augefallen ist mir, dass die Spro Rollen manchmal schlecht gefettet sind und das Getriebe trocken läuft.


----------



## ZZanderss (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Soooo, also ich tendiere nun zur Battle es sei denn mir kann jemand den Unterschied zur Sargus nennen??

Bei Domäne gabs die Battle 3000 für 69 € aber ist nicht mehr lieferbar. In der Bucht habe ich sie noch für 72 € gesehen.


----------



## Ein_Angler (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*



ZZanderss schrieb:


> Soooo, also ich tendiere nun zur Battle es sei denn mir kann jemand den Unterschied zur Sargus nennen??
> 
> Bei Domäne gabs die Battle 3000 für 69 € aber ist nicht mehr lieferbar. In der Bucht habe ich sie noch für 72 € gesehen.




76€ mit Versand ist ein guter Preis, denn sonst wird die Rolle erst so ab 90€ mit Versand verkauft, ich würde zuschlagen.


----------



## ZZanderss (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Ist aber keine E-Spule dabei #c


----------



## hechtomat77 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*



aalilton schrieb:


> Ich kann die red arc auch empfehlen.
> Fische meine 3000er seit drei Jahren im Süss und Salzwasser,ohne grosse Probleme.
> Pflege sie aber auch regelmässig und benutze sie beim Hänger lösen nicht als Kran.
> Schwachpunkt ist zwar das Kugellager vom Schnurlaufröllchen,
> ...


 
Kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Ich Fische zwei Modelle(10100 und 10300) der Red Arc Serie bereits seit 4 Jahren. Unter anderem die 10300 an besagter Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 2,74m 20-50g (die Greys habe ich erst seit 3 Monaten) und ich würde beide Rollen sofort wieder kaufen. Der Schwachpunkt ist tatsächlich das Schnurlaufröllchen, welches ab und zu geputzt und neu geschmiert werden muss aber ansonsten sind die Rollen Tip Top#6


----------



## Ein_Angler (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*



ZZanderss schrieb:


> Ist aber keine E-Spule dabei #c



Ach das ist ja doof, bei der Domäne gibt es ja eine dabei.

Aber die Domäne hat noch die 4000er auf Lager, ist der gleiche Body nur die Spule ist noch etwas grösser.


----------



## daci7 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Ich fisch die 4000er Battle schon ne Weile - super Rolle :m
Allerdings würd ich ein wenig drauflegen und mit E-Spule bestellen (übrigens auch aus Metall!).
Ansonsten hätt ich noch ne weitere E-Spule der 4000er irgendwo rumfliegen und könnte die kostengünstig abtreten  Ist allerdings kein Modell mit Anti-Rutsch-Gummi aufm Spulenkern.


----------



## ZZanderss (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Wie ich gerade hörte ist die Rolle auch echt schwer! 
tendiere jetzt wieder mehr zur BlacArc 8300 - würde um die 65 € kosten. Ist diese Rolle wesentlich schlechter als die Battle? Sie ist auf jeden Fall leichter |supergri


----------



## paule79 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Hi Zanderss,

Zu der Rute passt die Aernos 3000 super gut.
Ich würde zu dieser Rute keine größere nehmen,da die Rute auch sehr filigran ist.

Ich habe die Rute mit einer 7400 Blue Arc (320g) und ner 3000 Aernos (260g) getestet.
Aernos ist #6


----------



## ZZanderss (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Kann denn noch Jemand was zu der 3000 Aernos sagen?


----------



## FisherMan66 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Jep - ist ne farblich aufgepimmte Shimano Exage - also ne Plastikrolle.
Wenns beliebt, dann nur zu.


----------



## volkerm (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Wenns halten soll- Daiwa SS 1600-2600. Nicht schick, aber Panzer.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Mein persönlich einzig wahrer Panzer ist die Slammer :k


----------



## ZZanderss (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Die Daiwa SS2600 ist meiner Meinung nach nicht das Richtige für die Jagd mit leichten GuFi auf die Stachelritter. 
Die 3000 Aernos fliegt nun auch aus dem Raster.

Bleiben noch nach wie vor

BlackArc vs. Sargus vs. Battle vs. Shimano Technium 

Ein Plus für die Penn-Teile ist die Langlebigkeit allerdings bei höheren Gewicht. Was macht aber die Battle besser als die Sargus. 
BlackArc und Technium sind leichter aber sonst besser??


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Technium fällt für mich raus weil sie nichtmal einen Metallbody hat.
Battle und Sargus sind fast gleich.
Battle hat ne bessere Bremse aber sonst....|kopfkrat

Black Arc (=Ryobi Applause) ist sehr stabil, super Bremse, kompakt....mein Favorit.


----------



## wienermelange (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

ich würde auch sagen, dass es sich hier um eine leichte spinnangel handelt. d.h. ich würde eine kleine "panzerrolle" nehmen oder vielleicht dafür eine etwas größere aber dennoch genauso schwere magnesium rolle.

wenn "panzer" dann die penn battle

wenn mag. dann vielleicht die SHAKESPEARE SUPREME MAGNESIUM XT da preislich die stella und auch schon die Mitchell Mag-Pro & Lite rausfallen.

fische natürlich die shakespeare auch selber ja was soll ich sagen - die produktbeschreibung stimmt


----------



## powerpauer (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Hallo 
ich würde da auf deine stehle die black arc in 30 große nehmen -die rolle für die greys soll auch ein wenig schwerer sein da die Rute sonst koplastig ist , am sonsten schmeisse ich noch die Mitchell Blade allu in 4000 große in renen soll eine gute sein -shimano würde ich nicht kaufen da service leider sehr trege ist penn getribe laufen etwas rauer als die von spro .


----------



## FisherMan66 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Diese Rolle ist auch ein nettes Röllchen. Hab sie aber noch nicht ausgiebig getestet - ein erster Einsatz war jedenfalls sehr vielversprechend.

So dauergetestet wie Applause und BlackArc habe ich sie aber noch nicht. Für die beiden kann ich genau so eine Lanze brechen, wie der Prof auch.


----------



## ZZanderss (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Herzlichen Danke an Euch, jetzt ging das ja fix.
Auch vielen Dank nochmals an den Prof. und FisherMan66 und alle Anderen !!!
Ich werde mir die BlackArc3000 jetzt bestellen und da ich mir noch einen dickeren Stock für den Bodden holen möchte werde ich da entweder die Battle oder die Sargus nehmen!!
So ist mein Plan !! Freu mich jetzt schon !!!

 :vik:


----------



## ZZanderss (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Oh mann, die Okuma sieht aber auch toll aus, und nun? #c


----------



## wienermelange (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

nun ja schau nicht zu sehr aufs geld denn deine angel war auch nicht die billigste


----------



## ZZanderss (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Mache ich auch nicht, gebe für gutes zeugs auch gutes geld aus !! ;-) Meinst Du wegen der Trio? Wie wäre die jetzt zum Vergleich zur BlackArc? Wenn die mindestens genauso gut ist, würde ich optisch dann zu ihr tendieren |supergri


----------



## wienermelange (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

ich habe doch weiter vorne schon was dazu geschrieben#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*



ZZanderss schrieb:


> Mache ich auch nicht, gebe für gutes zeugs auch gutes geld aus !! ;-) Meinst Du wegen der Trio? *Wie wäre die jetzt zum Vergleich* zur BlackArc?



Schlecht!#t


----------



## FisherMan66 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Ja, die Okuma sieht nett aus. Sie fischt sich auch ganz gut - bislang mein Eindruck.

Deine Wahl mit der BlackArc ist aber gut ausgefallen. Im Gegensatz zur Okuma fische ich eine BlackArc seit 5 Jahren und eine (baugleiche) Ryobi Applause seit 10 Jahren. Bei den beiden Rollen kann ich Dir sagen, dass sie das machen, was sie sollen: einwandfrei funktionieren !!
Ich finde, viel mehr an gutem P/L-Verhältnis als bei den beiden Rollen geht nicht, bzw. kaum.


----------



## ZZanderss (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Ok Männer, ich verlasse mich auf Euch und bleibe bei der BlackArc3000 und bestelle die heute gleich noch für 65 € + Versand. #6#6#6

Oder Jemand noch nen Geheimtip bezüglich Preis?


----------



## FisherMan66 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Der Preis ist aktuell gut.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist aktuell gut.



Hier noch besser:
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/shopXT/product_info.php?info=p4171_SPRO-Black-Arc.html


----------



## paule79 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Hallo,
ist die Rollengröße der Black Arc 8300 ungefähr identisch mit der Blue Arc 7300?
Ci@o


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Genau gleich!:m


----------



## paule79 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

@ Professor Tinca
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Ich find das echt klasse, wie ihr hier zusammen helft und das aufdröselt..


----------



## lighty09 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich find das echt klasse, wie ihr hier zusammen helft und das aufdröselt..



Das sehe ich absolut genau so.

. :m


----------



## ZZanderss (16. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Ich sehe das ebenfalls so !! So sollte das auch in einem Forum sein !! Vielen Dank nochmal #6


----------



## ZZanderss (16. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Ein netter Member hat noch ein nettes Röllchen ins Rennen geworfen und zwar die spro zalt arc xs 730. Wäre diese Rolle noch eine Überlegung wert oder sollte ich besser bei meiner Entscheidung die BlachArc8300 zu nehmen, bleiben. Den Preisunterschied mal außer Acht gelassen. |bla:


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Im Grunde sind die Rollen identisch bis auf die Farbe und die angebliche Saltwasserbeständigkeit.

Ich kenne sie noch nicht aber es spricht erstmal nichts dagegen und ob sie wirklich salzwasserfest ist, muss die Zeit zeigen.

#h


----------



## ZZanderss (17. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Wahrscheinlich wäre es das Beste gleich 3 neue Rollen zu kaufen, kann man ja schließlich immer gebrauchen 
Ok, also sind die Black und Zalt im Großen und Ganzen identisch und man muss selber wissen welches Design man bevorzugt. Das hilft schonmal !! 
Ein letzter Vorschlag wäre noch eine Ryobi Arctica 3000 - Wie schlägt die sich im Vergleich zu den Spro´s? Optisch gefällt Sie mir noch nen Tacken besser aber ist Sie der Black/Zalt ebenbürtig?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Andreas25 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*



ZZanderss schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wäre es das Beste gleich 3 neue Rollen zu kaufen, kann man ja schließlich immer gebrauchen
> Ok, also sind die Black und Zalt im Großen und Ganzen identisch und man muss selber wissen welches Design man bevorzugt. Das hilft schonmal !!
> Ein letzter Vorschlag wäre noch eine Ryobi Arctica 3000 - Wie schlägt die sich im Vergleich zu den Spro´s? Optisch gefällt Sie mir noch nen Tacken besser aber ist Sie der Black/Zalt ebenbürtig?
> 
> Viele Grüße


Hab beide Rollen in meinem Besitz, ich kann dir nur empfehlen die Arc zu nehmen. Die Arctica ist nicht schlecht, kostet aber mehr, hat die selben Macken wie alle ryobi Fabrikate (keine Schmierung, Lager im Schnurlauf braucht ne menge Wartung), der Rotor ist aus Plastik und nicht aus Alu und die verbaute Schnellklapkurbel schlackert mittlerweile wie Sau. Das Getriebe läuft bei beiden noch sauber.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Die Arctica hat ein anderes Getriebe(was nix schlechtes heißen muss), wlches sich erst noch bewähren muss.

Im Gegensatz zur Applause und den Arcs sitzt der Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre unten und nicht am Heck der Rolle.#t


----------



## ZZanderss (18. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Mahlzeit,

also ich habe nun endlich die BlackArc8300 für 60 Euronen und für meinen Kumpel die Penn Battle 3000 für 72 Euro (ohne E-Spule) bestellt. Es kommt nun noch ne roter 15er PowerPro drauf und dann kanns losgehen. Ich freu mich schon darauf meine neue Combo auszuprobieren.

Vielen Dank nochmal an Alle !!!   #6


----------



## daci7 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Haste nichts falsch gemacht :m
Sind beides gute und verlässliche Rollen!


----------



## X_Viper_X (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gute Spinnrolle unter 100 € gesucht ??*

Die Exceler von Daiwa... Ich liebe sie.. also solang du keine Baitcaster willst


----------

